# !! Ever heard of 'Krawler Networks' ?



## Dipen01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am from Pune, studying I.T engg (Final yr).

Tomorrow i have an Aptitude and Interview for Krawler Networks. I just needed some feedback over this company 'Krawler Networks'. Last year also it had recruited couple of guys from our College.

I have no idea abt package as of yet, but they will tell it at presentation tomorrow.

It would be great if i can get some idea over the stature of company before hand.

Thanx


----------



## madeliza (Jul 25, 2007)

Kickass Products Company. Fsck infosys and TCS, if you have to make your career, work in Product Companies. Krawler is one of them, and as far as I know, the guys are superb. 8)


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^
Thanx dude... Gave thier Apti... lets see...whats the result..


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 25, 2007)

if i am correct i have around 5-6 guys from my college who joined Krawler, they said work is gud and the best part is they have compulsory breaks between work when all have to play Counter Strike


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 25, 2007)

> compulsory breaks between work when all have to play Counter Strike


 woo hooooo..OMG .. thats pure fun


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 25, 2007)

@dd :- damn now i am lot more desperate then i was this morning...they gave 4 problem statements and we were supposed to write codes in C/C++, i might have screwed up, who knows..lets see if i even get shortlisted..i doubt it..

Anyways tomorrows is the biggie CISCO...


----------



## Userfriendly (May 31, 2008)

Lekin yaar pata nahin ye Choti product based Company kab band ho jaye.....Aur inmain kuch facilities bhi nahin hoti....(Food ,transport etc)....to log in companiyon main kyun aaen?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 31, 2008)

The post is 10 months old 

Waise choti companies ho to bhi farak nahi padta.. Ulta its is recommended that you join small companies at the start of your carreer.. Personal Growth hoti hai unlike other stable companies jaha formality ke liye log jaate hai..


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

Pata hai ki 10  months purani hai par main to check kar raha tha agar koi milta hai is Post se related koi....To thodi baat kar li jaaye...Aakhir aapki Placement kahan hui..DOst....Yaar Job ke saath saath thoda aaraam aur facility bhi jaroori hai...ya nahin?? Agar thodi facilities achi ho to Kaam karne main mazaa aata hai aur man bhi karta hai......Waise I don't think Krawler Network Achi company hai.....naa uska koi naam jaante hai.....


----------



## Pathik (Jun 1, 2008)

Sounds good btw. Is it some web search startup? And did you join it Dipen?


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> Pata hai ki 10  months purani hai par main to check kar raha tha agar koi milta hai is Post se related koi....To thodi baat kar li jaaye...Aakhir aapki Placement kahan hui..DOst....Yaar Job ke saath saath thoda aaraam aur facility bhi jaroori hai...ya nahin?? Agar thodi facilities achi ho to Kaam karne main mazaa aata hai aur man bhi karta hai......Waise I don't think Krawler Network Achi company hai.....naa uska koi naam jaante hai.....


I didn't post this  I just woke up now 

Lol...seems someone is playin with me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 1, 2008)

^^its your brain playing with you.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

^nope i don't write like that, the way of writing is similar to someone I know

He is placed in Krawler too.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 1, 2008)

lol someone playing mindgames with T1 

Arre i wasnt selected at Krawlers.. The codes were pretty tough and i must have messed it. Besides my coding part has been weak as dunno i am Kinda not interested in technical side. 

I didnt sit for placements later on... ..Might have taken if it was networking

I am pursuing MBA..

Billi ke peeche laga hua hoon.. Billi haath mein hee nahi aa rahi hai


----------



## Userfriendly (Jun 2, 2008)

Yaar pata nahin...mere digitforum main...pahle se hi...T159 se login tha.....Lekin mujhe poochnaa hai ki Krawler network jaisi Company theek hoti hain ki nahin........Kyunki mera bhi campus Placement start hone wala hain.......thats y asking...ne 1 have answer to plz bata do....aur agar aapka koi dost hai wahaan to unse pooch kar bata do....Plz.....


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 2, 2008)

Lol i thought it has something to do with KDE. Everything infected with K


----------



## madeliza (Jun 3, 2008)

Hehe - I got this email update and was surprised to see some negative post activity after one year! Disclaimer: I joined Krawler two years ago. Here's my experience:

Good things:
* Techie people, good solid strong technology. Not a web startup, they are into enterprise applications (go figure). 
* IITians as your bosses who work 18hrs a day and make you work hard no matter what. 
* I was weak in Oops concepts - but having worked here I can beat any you infosys shits out there hands  down. 
* My friends in TCS asked me if I could merge queries and inner-join tables as he having worked there for a year still has no idea how to. He works in a team of 8, codes in HTML and basically has zilch knowledge on systems. I pity him. I own a product here. 
* I have worked on java, js, gwt, nGinx, Jetty, Tomcat - for you who have no clue, go google. I don't know of any single soul in my network who can administor nGinx so I consider that a big deal - so **** you if you work on IIS. 

Bad things:
* The climate is tough. 
* Your bosses are 27yr old who know every trick you can fake. So no faking  you actually gotta code
* People get fired routinely if they can't code. Just last week two were asked to look for another job because they couldnt perform at all. So its kinda perform or perish here. That ofcourse is both good and bad - only real techies survive. This keeps me on toes but frankly make me a little nervous as well. But a lot many don't take this pressure positively. For instance, I suspect the one post above has been made by a guy fired recently. 
and
* IITians as your bosses who work 18hrs a day and make you work hard no matter what. hehe - this is a real negative for any of you lazy bums  (hope google doesn't index this!!)



Userfriendly said:


> Yaar pata nahin...mere digitforum main...pahle se hi...T159 se login tha.....Lekin mujhe poochnaa hai ki Krawler network jaisi Company theek hoti hain ki nahin........Kyunki mera bhi campus Placement start hone wala hain.......thats y asking...ne 1 have answer to plz bata do....aur agar aapka koi dost hai wahaan to unse pooch kar bata do....Plz.....



*Agar time pass karna hai*: INFOSYS, TCS, WIPRO, PERSISTENT. Koi bhi big company main total time pass hoga aur acchi salary milegi

*Agar Techie ho and career types banana hai*: Krawler  or koi bhi 100-150 employees ka startup with preferebly a product company ho (and not services) Pooch lo kisme kaam milega - and then join karo. But kaam bahut milega and karna pardega. This experience is priceless if you seek real knowledge but its upto you. Krawler main ab shayad bond hai because bando ki fat leti hai kaam dekh kar 

MBA karna hai: CAT prepare karo



Userfriendly said:


> Lekin yaar pata nahin ye Choti product based Company kab band ho jaye.....Aur inmain kuch facilities bhi nahin hoti....(Food ,transport etc)....to log in companiyon main kyun aaen?



Tichyamari...food transport..tula kae pahije ? Tula tya foodacha kai ghene dene ? Ch*tiya tereko kaam se matlab hai ya food transport se ? Saale abhi is umar main tereko yeh sab chahiye to baad main kya karega ? 

Tere jaise ch*tiya techies ki wajah se techies ka naam kharab hota hai...I'm shocked you're looking for these superficial ghatia things. Kya IIT se ho ? Agar nahi to thorda hard work kar lo. Any way Infosys apply kar...Krawler main teri g*aad maar lie jayegi


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 3, 2008)

Haan re wo to pata hai Krawler thok deta hai...

Had i been selected i would have probably taken up a job there.. Networking being my favourable domain..


----------



## madeliza (Jun 3, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Haan re wo to pata hai Krawler thok deta hai...
> 
> Had i been selected i would have probably taken up a job there.. Networking being my favourable domain..



Haan yaar, the guys are awesome. They know their tech. Yeh TCS etc main project manager guy knows nothing, your manager is a moron and everyone works for $$ and forgets. In Krawler you actually see the whole bunch working together with the managers leading from front. There is not a single guy here who is weak or fluking. Sab bond bande hain...kyonki saare bekar logon ko kata diya hai


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 3, 2008)

Agar yeh sab bajume bhi rakho to bhi its a know fact ke for personal growth one should prefer developing and small scale companies at the start of thier career.. You get to learn a lot..


----------



## Userfriendly (Jun 4, 2008)

@madeliza 

Yaar jise tu 'superficial ghatia things' kah raha hai...Aapko pata hona chahiye uske bina aap kaisa bhi kaam nahin kar sakte....Paka aap apne Parents ke saath hi rahte honge...Tabhi inki koi chinta nahin hai...Yahaan hamein 4 saal ho gaye Parents se dooor...Agar ab bhi acha khana nahin to fir Kab mere Dost.....

Bina ache food ke to koi bhi kaam nahin kar sakta ...Chahe wo tu hi kyun naa ho....Career 1 taraf aur aur career banane ke liye health 1 taraf dost.....Think it aur fir Answer Dena....


----------



## madeliza (Jun 4, 2008)

Userfriendly said:


> @madeliza
> 
> Yaar jise tu 'superficial ghatia things' kah raha hai...Aapko pata hona chahiye uske bina aap kaisa bhi kaam nahin kar sakte....Paka aap apne Parents ke saath hi rahte honge...Tabhi inki koi chinta nahin hai...Yahaan hamein 4 saal ho gaye Parents se dooor...Agar ab bhi acha khana nahin to fir Kab mere Dost.....
> 
> Bina ache food ke to koi bhi kaam nahin kar sakta ...Chahe wo tu hi kyun naa ho....Career 1 taraf aur aur career banane ke liye health 1 taraf dost.....Think it aur fir Answer Dena....



Teri job lagi hai kya - nahi na ? To jidhar & jab lage udhar jana. Canteen har jagah hoti hai, idhar bhi hai. Tiffin bahar se bhi milta hai, infact hinjewadi main nahi milta hai, idhar jyada milta hai. Har jagah restaurants hote hain, idhar bhi hain. Jahan krawler hai (shivaji nagar, wakdewadi) idhar sab milta hai. Transport: middle of the city hai - hinjewadi saala 20kms door hai. Bus/personal transport is most accessbile here. Nobody stops you from doing anything. You don't have to drive twenty miles to your office. You can bring your own tiffin or order what everyone else eats. Pizza hut is nearby - so eat whatever you wish like heartful. 

Now coming to your bile puking riles: I suspect you are a jerk who's trolling this board so I won't follow up with your stupid posts now. 

Your posts don't have any content - except for some incoherent blabbering about how you are a sissie and how hot your sister is. Nobody cares a dick. Please post some good content before barking your way into a message-board against a pretty decent outfit. If  you have any questions - ask. If not, STFU.  

Take care and god bless.


----------



## Rohan_gunners11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am from Pune, studying I.T engg (Final yr).

The day after tomorrow i have an Aptitude and Interview for Krawler Networks. I just needed some feedback over this company 'Krawler Networks'.

And what is there in apti and the next rounds? I really need to know this.. Please, send me this information, because this is the first company in which i am going to appear in my college.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^hardcore algorithms


----------

